# cobia fishing



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

is anyone going to cobia fish this year at all from their yak? if so how are you gonna do it... troll?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I would think cobia fishing from a yak would be fun. but if you hook a big hes going to drag you around for a ways. i would think you could get you a couple eels and maybe a few pinfish and just go out there and flyline and chum too


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I always say I will and I guess I'll say it again this year. Last year I didn't go because it was so hard not to go to the pier instead and slay the pomps. And watching the traffic jam of boats kind of puts me off it. But when I get around to it I'll have a few pinfish ready to pitch. Also, keep a good distance away from the pier so that if you do get hooked up you won't get pulled toward the cobe bombs.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm doin it some mid Aprilon clear sky with about 2-4' seas. Going tosight fish for them like everyone else.


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

well i know its early but if anyone ever goes let me know!

my # is 686-1235 call me and ill get sum people together and we will go!


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll be out there on weekends in late March/April, weather permitting. I know of at least 4 - 5 other yakkers that will be out there as well.

Not quite sure about the technique (never fished for Cobia before) but we'll learn as we go.

See you out there.

Bryan


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

Tried it last year with my cousin, going to do it again. He tied on to one, I was on top of another and got broke off. This was off of grayton beach, one of the local guides was picking up a client and pointed the cobia out. Beautiful. 

Does anybody own the side mounted pontoon stabilizers. Seen them for the tarpons and hobies, I really need to invest in a more off shore type yak, My backwater pelican does not let me feel to safe in a 3'-5' day. But anyways, the pontoon system would be awsome for outfront. You can stand up in the yak and site fish all day.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

On the Yak forum there are a couple of people that have the outriggers. Some are home made. I'm thinking about making a set myself.


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Back in 04 Cole and I went out to the three barges in our yaks a couple of times. On one trip he managed a cobia just fine. Just keep that 7-8 foot pole over the bow and hang on. After about 15 - 20 min of towing you around, Mr. cobia will loose most of that green. I would reccomend a hand gaff or short pole gaff to finish up with.

I intend totry forcobiaagain this year, if I can get out there.

Pictures http://www.teamsouthbound.com/pictureprocessor/galleries/viewlargephoto.asp?uid=15074&gallery=359

http://www.teamsouthbound.com/pictureprocessor/galleries/viewlargephoto.asp?uid=16314&gallery=359

Old posting http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=870


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

count me in a couple times as well, I will be launching out of navarre beach on flat days. Catchin cobes from a yak sounds like a blast


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

You can DAMN SURE bet I'll be out for Mr. Brown Suit! I head out off the Navarre Pier (no pier rats) should be a great year. Also there aren't any big boats until 1-2 hours after sunrise due to the distance they have to run run from East or West Pass.



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=34613&posts=11



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=36258&posts=17



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=39725&posts=21



I watch both forums - looking forward to fishing out there.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

The main motivation for me to get my yak last August was so that I could learn the ropes in a yak in warm water so that I would be ready to get after the cobia in March. I am excited to try it! 

My plan has been to anchor up, kick back and relax with an eel on one rod and a pinfish on another under a balloon. I have no plans to stand in my yak, but in the event I happen to sight one, I may have another rod with a cobia jig on it. 

I have been wondering how it might work catching a 40-60lb cobia and how that might work with a yak as much as they thrash around when you get them to the surface. Would it be better to to drag it in the water to the beach or try to get it in the yak?


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

> *gottafish (2/8/2008)*
> 
> I have been wondering how it might work catching a 40-60lb cobia and how that might work with a yak as much as they thrash around when you get them to the surface. Would it be better to to drag it in the water to the beach or try to get it in the yak?


A .38 to head will stop that thrashing. Ok maybe a billy club. Saltwater isn't good on gun metal.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I guess I am a little "gun shy" in more ways than one on this issue. The old post below is about a 40lb king that I had trouble with and flipped my yak. I didn't say 40lb at the time since I didn't think anyone would believe me. It was within an inch or 2 of being 5-foot I know, but we will never know the exact weight.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=44659&posts=25

The main reason I flipped was my own fault, but I think I know what I would do with a big king, but cobia is a different species and could run over 100lbs, so I want to be prepared.


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

when your yak flipped i guess you lost everything in it? including the rodnreel that you had the king on??


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

No, I had pretty much everything major tied down, but one of my lines broke so I did lose a rod.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

There was a great thread on the old forum about a guy catching a cobia and a king in the same day from his yak. It made for a great read, said when he got the cobia to the yak he, "brained the f$&% outta it!" with his knife. I bought my yak thinking I would get into that type of fishing come spring....then I bought by speargun.....


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Ya, we yakers are all crazy, but we do have fun going there, and you just can't beat that fuel bill. :moon

You have less of a chance of flipping if you keep that pole over the bow when you catch the frisky critters. Unlike in a boat, you don't have to move the pole around to follow the run. If you have a good 7 -8 foot medium plus pole, the yak will turn with thecritter and follow it.Its just a matter of hanging on for the sleigh ride while playing it until the green wears off, which in the case of a good palegic or shark, may be an hour or two.


----------

